

Indian startup that’s building a personalised MOOC - manishreddyt
http://productnation.in/lurnq-indian-startup-thats-building-a-personalised-mooc/

======
bakli
These content aggregation sites don't actually help in learning. The best way
is still, IMO, to learn from an expert or experienced person.

~~~
thepirateway
I totally agree with you. There are lots of sites which are aggregating and
curating content but expert teachers are less who can educate anyone properly.

But the main question is how to get experts and knowledge from them?

